
Show HN: Tetris Built in React to Help You Learn – Tetris on a Plane - a12k
I was playing around with a vanilla JavaScript Tetris implementation someone posted, tetris-on-a-plane, learning and recreating it from scratch to sharpen my JavaScript skills. I thought it would also be fun to sharpen up my React skills a little. So I re-implemented Tetris on a Plane in React. I found it really helpful to see a vanilla js app, and then the same thing broken into components and implemented in React, maybe you will too! Regardless, I learned a lot re-implementing it.<p>React Tetris Source:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;a12k&#x2F;react-tetris<p>Tetris on a Plane Source:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jstimpfle&#x2F;tetris-on-a-plane<p>React Tetris Playable:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;react-tetris-app.herokuapp.com&#x2F;
======
a12k
Looks like the links aren't clickable:

React Tetris Source:

[https://github.com/a12k/react-tetris](https://github.com/a12k/react-tetris)

Tetris on a Plane Source:

[https://github.com/jstimpfle/tetris-on-a-
plane](https://github.com/jstimpfle/tetris-on-a-plane)

React Tetris Playable:

[http://react-tetris-app.herokuapp.com/](http://react-tetris-
app.herokuapp.com/)

